# Polyester Clothes



## nocturne (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone heard of poly/cotton mix clothing melt in the kitchen? I have a new job now that wants me to wear coats and I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and get a 100% cotton coat or if the poly/cotton mix are safe enough to wear in the kitchen.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

I have wore poly/ cotten blends, 50/50 for years and find them comfortable and longer lasting than 100% cotton. Never even heard of a melting chef jacket.


----------



## garball (Dec 9, 2012)

Be prepared to do a lot of ironing if you go 100% cotton.  Never had a poly blend melt on me


----------



## mikael (Nov 2, 2013)

Once i worked in a place with a grill in an open fireplace. And i were wearing a cheap black polyester shirt and a small spot melted on the front. But i never had a proper chef jacket melt on me


----------



## nocturne (May 21, 2012)

I've heard that cotton jackets need a lot of ironing.


----------



## kostendorf (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a couple of Cotton jackets and yes they are a bugger to iron but look and feel very nice.  i only ware them when i know i will not be getting too dirty.  poly Cotton blend are the easiest to clean and take care of.  the stains come out easier too.  never had one melt on me.


----------



## nocturne (May 21, 2012)

I figured the blend was to get all the stains out easier. I've worn a cotton and a polyester side by side and the cotton does seem to be cooler and less starchy.


----------

